# Want the numbers to this reef?



## Sea-r-cy

Want the numbers to this one and several more? It's easy to do. Go over to http://www.ecreef.org/ and join us! Tell them Sea-r-cy sent you. :thumbup: We have several reefs to be deployed this year, numbers are usually given out around Christmas time to members.

These reefs really do produce. They won't be private, but not very many fishermen/divers have them. Produce much better than public #'s.


----------



## NKlamerus

Do y'all make those structures as well?


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Yes. We have built several this year.


----------



## OHenry

Is this the group that we discussed?
Thanks,
Allan


----------



## STRETCH440

Those reefs look awesome:thumbsup: I will have to check out your link, thanks.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

OHenry said:


> Is this the group that we discussed?
> Thanks,
> Allan


It is! We have "social" a few times a year at a restaurant, usually have a guest speaker. Should be having another one soon.


----------



## Jason

Looks like a lionfish den!!! hahaha They look great!!!


----------



## submariner

interesting tried to join but the site computer screen is double written over it self Is it currently having problems


----------



## cody&ryand

just curious on the cost to join and on average how many reefs are deployed a year can pm me if you would prefer doesn't matter to me


----------



## BananaTom

Tried to join the forum, the site is messed up.
It does not work


----------



## OHenry

The grouper are going to love that. Those will look a lot better once you put a couple thousand dollars of hooks and lures on it. :yes:


----------



## Hangover

Where do they put out reefs? Pensacola or Destin?


----------



## Sea-r-cy

We always deploy out of Destin. Each year, we deploy several reefs. Some are "workers only" reefs for members that work on building or help deploy the reefs. There will be others that will be given to the paid members, usually given out around Christmas time. Last year we got 2 new sets of numbers, it varies from year to year. Cost to join is $75 per year. A really inexpensive way to get some great semi-private numbers. And, we have a "social" event a few times each year. A good way to get to know other members, we usually have a guest speaker at these events.
We are having problems with the ECRA website, I'll pm you information about how to join if you need.


----------



## submariner

still broke


----------



## OHenry

I registered for the forum but I haven't been activated yet. I was also able to join, I think, but have not received any confirmation yet. The site worked for me other than no confirmation. The payment was processed through my bank. So I'll wait a couple days to see what happens. Looking forward to working on some reefs.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

I'll contact Candy to see what's going on.


----------



## 69Viking

I need to re-join, still a member of the forum but need to pay my dues again. Haven't been doing any offshore fishing lately so I've been slack at renewing my support.


----------



## VandalRefugee

I was able to join last month. The create account screen was doubled up for me too but if you use safari or chrome or some browser with a password remembering feature you should see the key or automatic password prompt in the 2 boxes for the password entry which eliminates a couple boxes you have to guess on. It took me 2 or 3 tries but I finally guessed right and got signed up.

I was able to pay through paypal but no luck yet on the member access. Hope this helps!:thumbsup:


----------



## Addict'd

If you guys ever started dropping several in less than 80ft I'd re join


----------



## amckeown30

*reefs*

What area do you focus your reefs? Destin, Pensacola, Alabama, or all over?


----------



## Duckchaser11

How many reefs are being deployed? How many have been deployed in the past? How many members that have access to the numbers? Very interested


----------



## Beachbum420

Glorious drop some behind my condo!! $$ I can just paddle on out there


----------



## captken

*My chickens would love one.*

My chicken coop is falling down. I need to do something soon. The roof fell in on my mower shed a few weeks back but it won't get replaced until cool weather.


----------

